# Circuit diagram and parts availability



## n5tp (Oct 6, 2005)

Can someone please direct me to a circuit diagram for a solar-powered LED yard light? I want the solar cell to charge the batteries during daylight, and then after dark, the photocell causes the batteries to power the LED bulb. Am also looking for a part number and supplier for the photocell. Thank you for any help.


----------



## spun (Oct 26, 2005)

here's some links i haven't checked in a while. let me know what you end up doing.

cheers.


solar yard lights schematics http://www.anybodyburns.com/pathlight/schematics.htm
solar yard lights schematics http://www.radiolocman.com/electrical-engineering/circuit-cache.html?di=18677
Solar Powered Walk Light http://repairfaq.ece.drexel.edu/sam/samschem.htm#schras5
solar circuits http://www.discovercircuits.com/S/solar-cell.htm


----------

